# Why Was I The Last To Know about this Awesome Book?



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

I stopped in a used book store this week and after a conversation about how Amazon is killing the business, I felt bad enough that I spent almost $9 on a used book. WOW--am I glad I did! The Thirteenth Tale by Diane Setterfield has sucked me in and while I want to forge ahead and read every word, I am already dreading getting to the end! I've already searched Amazon for other titles by the author, and that is another mystery. The book has almost 1000 reviews, but it appears it is the only book written by Setterfield.

Just thought I'd share, because I don't recommend books too often. This one deserves it. And I know, you've probably already read it, I am the last to know!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have had this one on my to read list for the longest time. I refuse to pay 12.99 for an ebook though and unfortunately Simon & Schuster won't allow their books in the e library.  

I don't enjoy reading paperbooks anymore because of the fonts, otherwise I might have hunted down a used version somewhere. 

How small is the print in the book? Did you get the paperback version or the hardcover ? 

It really does sound interesting.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I have had this one on my to read list for the longest time. I refuse to pay 12.99 for an ebook though and unfortunately Simon & Schuster won't allow their books in the e library.
> 
> I don't enjoy reading paperbooks anymore because of the fonts, otherwise I might have hunted down a used version somewhere.
> 
> ...


It's a tradeback copy and unfortunately, the print is very small. Maybe 12. But so worth the eye strain I am feeling! I give away all but my most favorite books and this one is going on my shelf. That's how much I like it. I am really learning from her style of writing, too. The way she floats back and forth from past to present is so seamless and very inspiring.


----------



## Audrey Finch (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Kay, I'll search it out


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

KayBratt said:


> It's a tradeback copy and unfortunately, the print is very small. Maybe 12. But so worth the eye strain I am feeling! I give away all but my most favorite books and this one is going on my shelf. That's how much I like it. I am really learning from her style of writing, too. The way she floats back and forth from past to present is so seamless and very inspiring.


Thanks. If the trade paper is already small, I don't even want to know what the paperback looks like. Sometimes its hard for me to see on online used sales what paper version it is anyway. Small print is a no no for me. Eye strains give me bad headaches/migranes. 
I guess its a long book so they font has to be small. Well I put the book on my watch list for price reduction. I doubt it will happen anytime soon.

Isn't it nice though to find a book that we get so engrossed in and you don't want it to end? Its a great feeling.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read that a while back. . . .BK, so at least 5 years.  I agree it's a wonderful book.  I keep checking but, no, she hasn't written anything else.  It was one of those you can't wait to get back to reading but you also want to slow down because you don't want it to end too fast.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I've had that on my to-be-read list it seems like forever, waiting for the Kindle price to drop.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, it's totally worth the price.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

You're not alone...I keep hearing about this one too, but I haven't read it! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just finished reading this a few days ago. I enjoyed it as well. Although I skimmed a bit ahead while reading, I didn't see one of the surprises that came near the end. I also checked for other books by the author, but so far, it seems she hasn't written anything else.

I think I got to it fairly late as well, and I think it was by finding a book association on  the Library Thing site. I had read another book with a similar kind of plot, The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton, and The Thirteenth Tale showed up on a list of related books. Very subjectively, I slightly preferred The Forgotten Garden because I found more of the characters sympathetic, and I somewhat preferred the author's style in that book. But I found both books hard to put down as I was reading them.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Thank you for posting this.  Somehow I had missed it, even though I typically love this type of book.  I am among those that just won't pay $12.99 for an ebook, but my local library carries this, and it's in large-print, too.  I may have to wait a few months to get it, but I'm sure I'll still be looking for great reads in July or August.

Thanks again!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I checked my libraries system for a large print, but no go.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

gdae23 said:


> I just finished reading this a few days ago. I enjoyed it as well. Although I skimmed a bit ahead while reading, I didn't see one of the surprises that came near the end. I also checked for other books by the author, but so far, it seems she hasn't written anything else.
> 
> I think I got to it fairly late as well, and I think it was by finding a book association on the Library Thing site. I had read another book with a similar kind of plot, The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton, and The Thirteenth Tale showed up on a list of related books. Very subjectively, I slightly preferred The Forgotten Garden because I found more of the characters sympathetic, and I somewhat preferred the author's style in that book. But I found both books hard to put down as I was reading them.


I loved The Forgotten Garden, too. They do have a similar tone.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

well allrighty then. Based on your enthusiastic review I reserved (online) the book that is at the....the place. The building that is three blocks away with the nice ladies behind the desk. I think it's called the 'library'. They did have an audio version of the book, but in the same way I won't *read* a movie (subtitles) I won't listen to a book. I'm going to do it the old fashioned way with the turning of the pages and wearing my reading glasses. If the book isn't as amazing as you say, I will hold you responsible!


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks great. Thanks!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

sheiler1963 said:


> well allrighty then. Based on your enthusiastic review I reserved (online) the book that is at the....the place. The building that is three blocks away with the nice ladies behind the desk. I think it's called the 'library'. They did have an audio version of the book, but in the same way I won't *read* a movie (subtitles) I won't listen to a book. I'm going to do it the old fashioned way with the turning of the pages and wearing my reading glasses. If the book isn't as amazing as you say, I will hold you responsible!


Yikes! I'm scared now...



/fingers crossed


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I absolutely LOVED this book when I read it. I was lucky enough to grab it before the price sky rocketed on it, but honestly, now knowing how great it was/is, I would have paid the $12.99 for it. 

I really wish she would write another one.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

a FANTASTIC BOOK


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

KayBratt said:


> Yikes! I'm scared now...
> 
> 
> 
> /fingers crossed


Aw don't be too worried. The trip to the library was fun enough to make up for the book even if it doesn't measure up. I told my friend she could wait in the car as I was just going to pick up the ONE book and be right back out. I picked it up and had a conversation about the irony of coming to the library to pick up a print book that I heard about on a Kindle board. The library lady enjoyed that quite a bit. Then on the way out of the library, the shelf of 'free books' in the entryway tripped me........
My friend got a good chuckle when I finally walked out of the library 20 minutes later carrying SEVEN books. It looks like my Kindle might get lonely for the next couple of months.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

sheiler1963 said:


> Aw don't be too worried. The trip to the library was fun enough to make up for the book even if it doesn't measure up. I told my friend she could wait in the car as I was just going to pick up the ONE book and be right back out. I picked it up and had a conversation about the irony of coming to the library to pick up a print book that I heard about on a Kindle board. The library lady enjoyed that quite a bit. Then on the way out of the library, the shelf of 'free books' in the entryway tripped me........
> My friend got a good chuckle when I finally walked out of the library 20 minutes later carrying SEVEN books. It looks like my Kindle might get lonely for the next couple of months.


Good for you. Now please come back and tell us if you think 'the' book was worth all the hype I've given it!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. It's always exciting to turn up an unsuspected gem.


----------



## Tangerine (May 13, 2012)

Thank you for the recommendation. I've just downloaded it. I have never spent even half the price of this book for an ebook, and am looking forward to a good read.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I loved that book too!  I "read" the audiobook.  It was a very well done audiobook

Maxx


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

KayBratt said:


> Good for you. Now please come back and tell us if you think 'the' book was worth all the hype I've given it!


I'm a little over 1/2 through it and I agree the way the author goes from past to present is enchanting. There have been some plot twists that I saw coming before they were revealed because the clues were too obvious to be ignored. I'm waiting for the twist that one poster didn't see coming. I hope it is good, because if it is what I'm expecting I will be bummed.


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

I've read it. Great book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Because of this thread, I put the book on hold at our library.  Got a message this morning I could pick it up.


Betsy


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I gave it 5 stars and thought it was one of my best reads last year.  I described it as "mesmerizing" in my review.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenfrow, have I mentioned that I've actually been to Terlingua?


I'm getting excited to read the book...and I don't like to read paper books...

Betsy


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> drenfrow, have I mentioned that I've actually been to Terlingua?
> 
> 
> Betsy


Impressive, Betsy. I teach school here and we have 5 kids in our graduating class this year!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

I am on the last pages and am savoring the evening, waiting to close it out. Such a good book--sorry to say goodbye!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy, I have a copy in hardback if you'd like to borrow it.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I LOVED The Thirteenth Tale.  I bought a hardback copy from the bargain bin at a local store and it was one of the best $5 I've spent.  It's on my "Always Keep" shelf.  LOVED it.  I got chills just reading this thread and remembering it.  So good...  It was one of those books that afterwards, everything else was a disappointment.  I had to take a little break from reading because nothing lived up to it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I love making discoveries like that.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tahliaN (Nov 6, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I refuse to pay 12.99 for an ebook
> 
> I don't enjoy reading paperbooks anymore because of the fonts,


I'm with you on this one.


----------



## Ciuri Di Badia (May 3, 2012)

you were not the last to know about the book TahliaN, i have known that it exists from you. i am going to check it out soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy, I have a copy in hardback if you'd like to borrow it.


As I mentioned, it became available at the library; I picked it up yesterday and am reading it now. (Hardback.)

Thanks, though!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As I mentioned, it became available at the library; I picked it up yesterday and am reading it now. (Hardback.)
> 
> Thanks, though!
> 
> Betsy


Just thought you might like to leave the library copy for someone else.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah.  Easier for me to get to the library than to you; and I'm a fast reader (and it sounds like this is a "can't put it down").  Someone else will get it quickly enough.

It's very good, so far.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is a 'can't put down'. . . but, at the same time. . . it's a 'go slow and savor'.  It's one of my rare 5* reads.   Maybe even a re-read, which is even rarer.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

OK I'm done with the book. It was well written and it held my attention. I can't say I was mesmerized by it though. I *got* all of the plot twists with one exception before they were revealed, and the one I didn't see coming seemed a bit too far-fetched to really resonate with me. That's just me though. The end(s) of the book annoyed me a little because I kept thinking I was done......and then I would turn the page and there would be yet another short chapter. It was like the ending(s) were all chopped up and didn't have the same flow as the rest of the book. 
I'm just a reader and not a literary critic but if asked for my opinion I would give it 3.5 stars (out of 5).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> Impressive, Betsy. I teach school here and we have 5 kids in our graduating class this year!


It's been years...we were visiting Big Bend National Park. We enjoyed the area...I wasn't birding yet, then, though...

Betsy


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that I have finished it, I still stand by my review. It is a very good book. I tried to find out some history on the author, as I am puzzled as to why she would only have one book when she is obviously talented.

Interestingly an article I found stated that Setterfield spent close to 5 years making small notes and sticking them in a drawer for this book, and only when she and her husband hit a financial low did she bring them out and finish putting it together for her debut novel. Now the mystery of 'why she didn't write anything else' is what is on my mind! Wheels are turning and maybe 'her' story is the real story!

Great book, really.


----------

